# ربط الواو بالكلمة التالية



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
هل يصح ترك مسافة بعد الواو؟ أقصد واو العطف مثلا لا الواو التي تتكون منها كلمة أطول
وشكرا ، أو و شكرا​


----------



## Bakr

آراء حول المسألة
*واو العطف وعلامات الترقيم*
​


----------

